# Another harness thread..



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I know we have had lots of harness threads, but I still haven't found the right one and am about to return the latest one, the walkinsync which several people have recommended and is a very nice harness if it works for you. I contacted them to make sure I had the right size before I ordered, but it just isn't the right one for me although I think fit except for head seems ok.

My problem with it is Cassie isn't a puller so I don't need a front attached harness and she is fixated with chewing on the front hook which hangs in front and although they advertise that once they learn to walk without pulling you can use it as a rear attached...the problem is there is no rear hook and you have to use the ring that holds the straps together which means the leash attachment is cutting into her back directly. It really is well made, clicks together well, although the part you have to stick her head thru is tight. Also, I feel like the webs are thicker than a small dog needs and might rub. Quite expensive so it is being returned to amazon.

The gooby mesh comfort x is ok, and I use it, but the mesh seems like it covers a lot of fur, and I was hoping to find a lighter, thinner one for summer.

I have a stepin and roman harness (over the head, difficult to put on); step in looks like it restricts her legs too much. I think one is a curlie which has good reviews but just doesn't work the way I want. (I also have a solvit car harness, but too heavy for regular walking.)

That is five harnesses I have tried, with the gooby being ok, but a lot of mesh on a little body in summer.

Have I missed any?


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

We are using a Coastal Pets New Earth Soy Adjustable Harness. It comes in three widths. I am using the 3/8" but Loki still only weighs 5 lbs. I have it adjusted as small as it will go so it should last awhile. It is a step in harness. Loki doesn't notice it and I sometimes forget about because I can't see it through his fur. It is natural material and very light.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is what we are currently using on Pixel. It's very light weight, minimal contat with hair, hard to wiggle out of if properly adjusted, and the step-in style is helpful with dogs who object to over the head harnesses. 

The only thing I DON't like about it is that it can be hard to figure out which is back and which is front. We finally realized that the buckle on the belly is closer to the back than the front. Once we figured that out, it was easy.


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

I have tried several different types of harnesses over the last two years. The Tre Ponti Adjustable Small Dog Harness is by far my favorite for Max and Molly. I have had these harnesses for over a year and both still look brand new. The leather holds up well and the nylon is adjustable to accommodate growth.

I also like that they don't rub blisters or make matted fur under the armpits. They don't have a center strap between the legs to create mats. It is also easy to get the fit correct, because there is only one adjustment point... not several places to adjust like most other harnesses.

They are made in Italy and the only retailer I could find in the United States is Really Good Pets Shop. Really Good Pets Shop-Supplies for All Dogs with Free Shipping Always!. The harness costs $36. The company offers free shipping and free returns.

The sizing is a little bit tricky because they are made in Italy. I have attached the sizing chart. I think the sizes run a little big, so you may want to order a size smaller than the chart estimates.

I ordered SIZE 2 for both Max and Molly.

Max - Chest Girth 17" and Weight 14 lbs.
Molly - Chest Girth 15" and Weight 10 lbs.

They are super easy to get on. I have attached a few pictures to demonstrate. I simply lay the harness on the ground, put their front legs in the opening, and grab up to snap.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Very interesting!!! I may have to order one (or more!) of these and see how they work on my gang!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for these ideas. The Tre Ponti harness sounds very interesting and I much appreciate the pictures and details on sizing. It looks like on their website they designed it to deal with some of the common problems with many harnesses, like armpit mats, restricted gaits, and chaffing. I haven't seen anything this anywhere before and I think I may try it.

The soy coastal step in also looks worth trying. I am attracted to the soft material as the one I have is hard nylon. Since I am returning the walkinsyc ($59) i guess I could try both the TrPonti and the Coastal soy one. Again, the walkinsync is very well made and she designed it well to avoid gait interference, but I need a better rear attachment since I don't have a puller. My gooby comfort is a step in and soft mesh, so the coastal might give me the thinner, lighter, but still softer elements I want.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the photos of Molly. She is beautiful. Good harness info here. We've been using an Easy Walk, but we may look into that Tre Ponti. Thanks!

https://www.chewy.com/petsafe-easy-...fe&utm_term=&gclid=CIqE7Lv-l84CFUYaaQodBEsPHg


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Orderd and received both harnesses highlighted here...the tre ponti and the coastal soy step in. I really like the tre ponti and they sent it really fast. I like the way it doesn't rub the underarm..however, it is a little stiff. Might soften up after some wear. However, Cassie refused to walk in it and I didn't have time today to fuss with her so gooby comfort x went back on...I think it was her mood, not the harness so will try again

The coastal soy is very soft and fits much better than the other royz step in I have which has stiff webbing and just not right fit even with adjustments. However, she immediately tried to chew it and I have read from reviews that it can be chewed thru fairly quickly. It may have to wait a bit until the chewing everything in sight ends. She tried to work on it from the time I put it on til I opened the door.

To be continued...I am going to try the tre ponti again on a more relaxed day.

Addendum...I realized later that she was focused on "doing some business" on our walk and stopped about half a block away, so it wasn't yet a fair test!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Thanks for these ideas. The Tre Ponti harness sounds very interesting and I much appreciate the pictures and details on sizing. It looks like on their website they designed it to deal with some of the common problems with many harnesses, like armpit mats, restricted gaits, and chaffing. I haven't seen anything this anywhere before and I think I may try it.
> 
> The soy coastal step in also looks worth trying. I am attracted to the soft material as the one I have is hard nylon. Since I am returning the walkinsyc ($59) i guess I could try both the TrPonti and the Coastal soy one. Again, the walkinsync is very well made and she designed it well to avoid gait interference, but I need a better rear attachment since I don't have a puller. My gooby comfort is a step in and soft mesh, so the coastal might give me the thinner, lighter, but still softer elements I want.


Let us know how it goes. I might fall in your footsteps if you find something you really love!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

This thread is great now I have a idea what's the best thread for my babies.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

krandall said:


> Let us know how it goes. I might fall in your footsteps if you find something you really love!


I guess I am lucky. Loki hasn't even taken notice of the harness once I put it on - either the soy or the puppia I had first. When I am home I leave it on and he doesn't try to mess with it.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> I guess I am lucky. Loki hasn't even taken notice of the harness once I put it on - either the soy or the puppia I had first. When I am home I leave it on and he doesn't try to mess with it.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


Once he gets a bit older, you won't be able to leave the harness on him, unless you keep him clipped VERY short. The harness will cause matting.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

krandall said:


> Once he gets a bit older, you won't be able to leave the harness on him, unless you keep him clipped VERY short. The harness will cause matting.


I do plan to keep him fairly short but I have mostly been doing it because I have had to take him out on a leash so he won't pick up things to chew after the dental surgery. That may change soon when he can go out to his private potty area with out a leash.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

So I ordered the Tre Ponti Adjustable Small Dog Harness that Cbelknap recommended. I'm pretty sure I ordered it last Friday morning and it came (free shipping) yesterday afternoon. Couldn't be any quicker than that! We tried it on our walk this morning and I love it! What a simple, but ingenious design. It's easy to put on and adjust and appears to not be restricting her movement like so many of the other harnesses I've tried. I was a little worried, by looking at the pictures, that she would be able to wiggle out of it because it has no strap between the legs, but it surprisingly seems very secure. Very happy and thank you for a great suggestion Cbelknap!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie was willing to walk in the tre ponti yesterday and I was also impressed by it. It was easy to put on, seems to be less restrictive than most harnesses re her gait, and I liked the fact that there is no strap in the middle to rub or mat. It does seem secure, as best I can tell, although she didn't do the backward pull out trick that some harnesses fail on so I haven't really tested it for that feature!

I took a picture of her in her tre ponti and in her gooby x comfort..you see a little bit of the red mesh in the gooby picture, but what you can't see is the fact that it, like most harnesses, has the straps between her legs. The tri pointe also sits loosely, but seemingly securely, across her chest, unlike the mesh one that hugs her...I think the tri pointi is thus less likely to cause mats, but haven't had time to see if that is true.

Since cbelknap's Molly has so much fur, I thought a picture of a shorter cut Havanese might be helpful to those considering this harness. They are amazing re speed of delivery, sent first class US postal. Cassie is 11 pounds, 15 inch girth, so I ordered the same size that cbelknap's Molly and Max had, size 2.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

I also ordered the size 2 and she is about half way on the adjustment strap (could go smaller or lengthen). Layla's weighs about the same 111/2
lbs. I don't know if I mentioned that she hasn't choked a all so fat-she will try n pull on walks sometimes, grrr. I'll post some pics too when I have more time.


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

Cbelknap said:


> I have tried several different types of harnesses over the last two years. The Tre Ponti Adjustable Small Dog Harness is by far my favorite for Max and Molly.


i received a tre ponti small dog harness a couple days ago . . . works great and sofie gives it a big paws up! :thumb:

thanks for the good info, camree!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Cbelknap said:


> I have tried several different types of harnesses over the last two years. The Tre Ponti Adjustable Small Dog Harness is by far my favorite for Max and Molly. I have had these harnesses for over a year and both still look brand new. The leather holds up well and the nylon is adjustable to accommodate growth.
> 
> I also like that they don't rub blisters or make matted fur under the armpits. They don't have a center strap between the legs to create mats. It is also easy to get the fit correct, because there is only one adjustment point... not several places to adjust like most other harnesses.
> 
> ...


Just ordered 2 - blue for Leo and red for Rexy! This forum is terrible on my budget! &#55357;&#56900;

Update: Leo and Rexy's Tri Pointe harnesses arrived today. They fit perfectly and both dogs are comfortable moving with the harnesses on. You can't really see much off the harness as their coats obscure them but I think we will be pleased. Leo's is blue and size 2. Rexy's is red and size 1.5.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I am just wondering if they can slip a leg out of it if they back up and have the whole thing slip off? That's what Zoe did with a curli. Otherwise I love the non-matting under the belly idea.


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

I just received my harness today... I out it on Willie and we both lover it. He didn't pull, it appeared comfortable and best of all at the end of our 45 min walk when I took it off there were no mats. 
It was eas you to put on and the video on the thread was very helpful. Thank you so much for sharing..


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Willie51616! said:


> I just received my harness today... I out it on Willie and we both lover it. He didn't pull, it appeared comfortable and best of all at the end of our 45 min walk when I took it off there were no mats.
> It was eas you to put on and the video on the thread was very helpful. Thank you so much for sharing..


Which harness did you get?


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh gosh... sorry. The tri-Ponte adjustable harness. Fast shipping, great customer service .


----------

